# Word of the Day - Aspire



## Jace (Apr 17, 2022)

Word of the Day - Aspire...v.

Def.: Direct one's hopes or ambitions to achieving something, long for, yearn for.

We never thought we could aspire to those heights!


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 17, 2022)

My greatest aspiration is to help bring an end to injustice of all kinds.  i.e. I aspire toward peace, security, and tranquility.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 17, 2022)

There are many different interests, skills and positive goals, that a young person might _aspire to; and countless positive role models for each one of those, if there is any effort into finding them._


----------



## Kaila (Apr 17, 2022)

Some notable people have done something with long-lasting and great impact, while they likely had not _aspired_ intentionally to do so; such as Rosa Parks, for an example. 

It is doubtful that she'd ever actually _aspired _to becoming_ the symbol and model of individual courage and hope, that she did become._

Many people who did not know her personally, have_ aspired to follow her example, of doing a simple yet extraordinary action, that helps in some small yet significant way, toward a much larger goal._


----------



## Mizmo (Apr 17, 2022)

One should aspire to make the best of all the good things that life has to offer.


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 17, 2022)

If only todays children could aspire to creating a better society!


----------



## Bellbird (Apr 17, 2022)

Aspire to greatness


----------



## ohioboy (Apr 17, 2022)

I do not aspire to perspire by the fire!


----------



## Bretrick (Apr 17, 2022)

I aspire to have the chance to post a new word of the day on this forum.


----------



## RubyK (Apr 18, 2022)

About half of my childhood aspirations for my adult life have happened.


----------

